# Hunter knife handle carving/inlay



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 30, 2013)

While I browsing some Russian handmade knives forums, I've discovered few really nice knives with inlay handles. So I started googling and found that article about hunter knife handle carving/inlaying. It's in Russian but pics speaks for themselves (warning LOTS of pics): 
http://www.knifehelp.net/pages/process-izgotovlenija/vsechka.php
Unfortunately I couldn't find pictures of finished handle, but level of details and the amount of work are just amazing.


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow pretty impressive work.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful and it makes me very happy to know that there are still true craftsmen out there.Hope he or she has an apprentice.


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, never knew it was that easy! I wonder if you can mail order a "do it yourself from home" kit from Franklin Mint?:whistling:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 30, 2013)

I am very fond of the style wood carving like the handle on this knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 30, 2013)

That's some amazing craftsmanship right there.


----------



## CPD (Dec 30, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> That's some amazing craftsmanship right there.



wow! thanks for sharing.

String inlay is really hard to do well with just basic scrolls. That's on another level. Super impressive.
Wonder how many hours it took to pull off that kind of precision.


----------



## JMJones (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in aww of people with that kind of patience and ability to focus on such small intricate details. I personally would have set fire to the handle multiple times.


----------



## orangehero (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, that is some awesome work!


----------



## Sam Cro (Jan 1, 2014)

Help I can Not read Russian ! ! <Grins> Yet I can Droll over the Extremely Fine Craftsmanship you can do . Well done Brother !

Sam


----------



## Dave Jacobson (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow!! That's got some hours into it.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 5, 2014)

wow, that is amazing, anybody willing to try a wa? Where is Mike Davis at, I feel he could pull something like this off, he has serious artistic ability.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 5, 2014)

that is so beautiful. and yes if mike were to give it a try i am sure he would make something we would all drool over. hopefully it would involve skulls and bones though!


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw a photo of Putin fishing and I swear he has this knife on his belt. I will try to find it.


----------

